# Carp spots in SE Michigan



## iawmmbones (Aug 18, 2016)

Hello all,

I've been trying to get more into carp fishing this year and have had some success on the Saline River here in SE Michigan. I'm looking to branch out and fish for carp at different spots - any ideas?

Much appreciated!


----------



## Esox31 (Aug 3, 2013)

iawmmbones said:


> Hello all,
> 
> I've been trying to get more into carp fishing this year and have had some success on the Saline River here in SE Michigan. I'm looking to branch out and fish for carp at different spots - any ideas?
> 
> Much appreciated!


Ford lake all the way down to Huroc Park has great carp fishing. Especially below the dams. Also, the Rouge River holds some tanks.


----------



## Shoeman (Aug 26, 2000)

Quite a few threads in the archives.

Belleville, Kensington... some serious carpers posted in the past. (Along with recipes for bait)

I used to kill them below Wixom Road at Proud Lake Rec Area. No monsters, but quite a few over 10#. Can-o-Corn for chum and on the hook


----------



## iawmmbones (Aug 18, 2016)

Nice, I have heard good things about Ford Lake. Maybe I could catch a bonus catfish there too.


----------



## antlerhunter (Oct 26, 2014)

Black River in Port Huron


----------



## OnHoPr (Jul 21, 2013)

It depends on a few things. Are you a night fisherman or day fisherman? I was a night fisherman, but the way things are now you have to be out of the parks by 9 or 10:00 oclock. Or, a lot of parks on the Huron river watershed. A number of parks along the river can be nice for grilling while you are waiting for the rod to start bouncing. I hear Flat Rock doesn't bother you if you are quitely fishing at night. A number of the parks require the $35 annual pass or charge a day fee. Pt Mouillee at the DNR office & boat launch or right at the mouth are available. The DNR office area from what I here closes at 11:00, but at the mouth you can fish at night. There can be decent size fish at the impoundments, right below the dam at flat rock, or at the mouth. SSP can be another option in the lagoons.
I caught one that you could put a beer can in its mouth on the Flat Rock impoundment back in about '80, but I am not sure about access anymore to that water, its full of them. You get to use three rods and 6 baits, so use two rods with carp bait and one rod with whatever other different species might be around. Like for Kensington, pike, bass, and walleye bait, or Ford & Belleville, and the mouth maybe catfish bait could be a suitable strategy


----------



## fishinthed (Nov 7, 2007)

I used to get a lot of nice ones in Kent Lake with simple corn. That was before I knew anything of method fishing. Shallow bays and along the W shoreline access area. What's cool is that it has such great access, but the pass is so bloody expensive now. 

Also some of the Huron River areas near Ann Arbor where the current is slow. One area just a bit north of downtown off Main St. is nice, and there's Argo Park on the downstream side of A**2. I generally found the fish to be bigger in Kent Lake, though. Lots of 30+inchers there.


----------



## iawmmbones (Aug 18, 2016)

Any luck at Barton Pond in Ann Arbor? A friend told me he's heard of big carp there.


----------



## piketroller (Oct 24, 2016)

Are you looking to do rod and reel fishing or shooting with a bowfishing rig?


----------



## Mr Burgundy (Nov 19, 2009)

Phoenix Lake, Wilcox lake and Newburg lake all have killer carp action. Some ABSULTE monsters in there. Gl


----------



## iawmmbones (Aug 18, 2016)

piketroller said:


> Are you looking to do rod and reel fishing or shooting with a bowfishing rig?


I'm only rod/reel right now, but it would be cool to try bowfishing in the future!


----------



## lukedogwalker (Mar 5, 2017)

Clinton river spillway should be loaded about now. Hogs.


----------

